# I, Zombie - A Contest of Sorts



## Dragoneer (Oct 31, 2009)

As is tradition, it's time for our annual holiday FA Halloween art contest. I've had a lot of people asking me all month when we were going to do it, but said nothing. I kept quiet until the day of All Hallow's Eve.

Trick!

There was a contest, always ways a contest, and a contest, and here it is!

*I, Zombie - A Contest of Sorts*
Draw yourself. Paint yourself. Costumize yourself... as a zombie. Become the living dead, feast upon those who can not run fast (the overweight, the elderly) and those who tire from fleeing endless peril (the jocks, the DMV receptionist who sent you back to the line).

It's time to kill the living!

*The Rules*
Draw your character or dress up as a zombie. That's it. Oh, and _*you must have a sense of humor or be willing to take a playful insult*_, because we're not telling you the criteria to win. We're going to pick the best, we're going to pick the worst, and we're going to pull a few from somewhere in between. And we're going to give them awards - but we're not going to tell you what.

It's easy. 

Just post your submission to this thread as a response.

*All submissions must be PG-13. *Blood? Blood is acceptable. Light gore? Probably!

*The Deadline*
Thanksgiving Day - November 26, 2009. Because what better day to end an apocalyptic feast than on a proper day of feasting?

*The Prizes*
_*15X copies of the Popcap's game Plants vs Zombies. *_That's right. 15 copies. So that means there's fifteen chances to win. Prizes will be issued via downloadable codes issued to the winners, and for a few lucky few... from Popcap themselves (that's right!). Popcap has lent us a few copies of Plants vs Zombies to hand out, and we're going to do just that!

Already have the game? Enter anyway, and give a copy out to a friend. Because sharing a zombie infection... well, that's what undead friends do!


----------



## wolfy_tail (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2981224/

And also, for your listening pleasure. The Zombie Song by me. xD http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/1238621

I really need to make a better version of that song. :X


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 31, 2009)

Awesome.  I think I shall enter the contest at some point.

Edit: I will add the submission to this post.


----------



## Rockario (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2925572/

Not great, but it is a zombie.


----------



## Touch My Badger (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2819205/

Myself as a zombie and the boyfriend as a medic. 
That's, uh, totally how hearts work.


----------



## kangaroomike366 (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2907830/

This is zombie me, drew it alittle while back, but it is still relevant, Hehe I hope you like it, it's only in black white and red, for effect :3


----------



## Zairiza (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2979890

All we want are your brains, maybe rip some flesh here and there but it's not like we need your eyes :0


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll give it a shot sometime.


----------



## Kaeko (Oct 31, 2009)

well poop. my character on hallosday IS a zombie...now how does that work?

also what about old submissions?


----------



## Chuint (Oct 31, 2009)

Yesterday at school was the costume day, and I did myself up as a zombie. 
The makeup was all dry and crumbly by the time this pic was taken. D:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2981559/


----------



## Benze (Oct 31, 2009)

here is my go at it, I'm not the best ever haha


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2981623/


----------



## Skittle (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is my entry! I hope fursuits are ok!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1698531/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1698537/

Will be replaced by better pictures.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 31, 2009)

skittle said:


> Here is my entry! I hope fursuits are ok!
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1698531/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1698537/
> 
> Will be replaced by better pictures.


Hey, I remember your suit at FAU! =D


----------



## Kitesuna (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey there, I have an inquiry. Say I commissioned a picture of my character as a zombie? (It's by the banned Suex) Is that acceptable criteria to enter or nah?


----------



## MustangRevolver (Oct 31, 2009)

hey can i do a zombie killer? or does it HAVE to be a zombie?


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 31, 2009)

i do a zombie or does it HAVE to be a zombie ??


----------



## ]-[3L (Oct 31, 2009)

My entry as a Hunter from Left 4 Dead....
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2979027


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2982790


----------



## familliar (Nov 1, 2009)

Oooh heres me.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1673236/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1682379/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1682376/


----------



## Charrio (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2934611


----------



## tannim (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2985414/

My entry. I have not colored it, but I may try to color it later.  if I do color it, I will post it as a different entry I suppose.  I probably won't so it won't matter.

Err... it's not too gorey, is it?


----------



## DragonGoddes (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's mine. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2986289

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2986157/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2986152


----------



## SgtPeppr (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2986882/ There's mine :smile:


----------



## Span_Wolf (Nov 1, 2009)

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b20/TheSpaniard/Halloween 2006/Zombie3.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b20/TheSpaniard/Halloween 2006/Zombie2.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b20/TheSpaniard/Halloween 2006/Zombie1.jpg

My home made zombie costume (well the clothes, I didn't make the prosthetics), and some zombie chick.  Zombie guys get all the zombie poon. ;3

Now for some non-zombie fan service.
http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b20/TheSpaniard/Halloween 2006/IMGP0622.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b20/TheSpaniard/Halloween 2006/IMGP0628.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b20/TheSpaniard/Halloween 2006/IMGP0625.jpg

So did Popcap know they were giving away prizes to a group of furries?  I could really use a copy of PvZ for my new netbook!


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 1, 2009)

MustangRevolver said:


> hey can i do a zombie killer? or does it HAVE to be a zombie?





Neighboursfiends said:


> i do a zombie or does it HAVE to be a zombie ??


It has to be of you (or your character) as a zombie.


----------



## kitoichi (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/2474779/


----------



## Belledraco (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's my entry! (done shortly, very shortly, after seeing Zombieland) http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2905001/


----------



## Skittle (Nov 2, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Hey, I remember your suit at FAU! =D


Yup. His debut was that con!


----------



## Kruiganaa (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2988945/

Ignore my cousin (Alex as Michael Myers)... don't you just love family parties?


----------



## Potato Zombie (Nov 2, 2009)

I am zombie. also the zombie puppet was made by me as well. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2987098/

here is another pic. i am not sure if it is pg because i am drinking from a flask...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2989214/


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 2, 2009)

Wouldn't it make more sense if ithis contest was held during the month of October?


----------



## Mangusu (Nov 2, 2009)

My fursuit Tac.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2381582/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2225941/

And the youtube zombie dance video I did.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKbDQYgKbV0


----------



## Akemy (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2989666


This is my fursona Akemi. Akemi is a black egyptian jackal girl. So after she dies, she will be mummified.
If then some sort of evil necromancer finds her body, she would look like that. The fresh blood belonged the necromancer who waked her up.

And yes, i know that mummies have no internal organs left, but i dont care, because i wantet the image to look disgusting.

This is my image for the infamous I ZOMBIE contest.


----------



## Neothumper (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2990796

my fursona already is a part time zombie on the weekend so i definately have to do a quick doodle


----------



## ErinEbola (Nov 2, 2009)

I was told to enter this with myself as the witch.  So...

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/erinebola/1257045131.erinebola_witch1.jpg

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/erinebola/1257045350.erinebola_witch2.jpg

http://d.furaffinity.net/art/erinebola/1257045520.erinebola_witch3.jpg



This was for Halloween. I was The Witch from Left4Dead.

Here's a ref of what I am for people who don't know:
http://forum.i3d.net/attachments/le...813-l4d-skin-hq-blood-stain-witch-witch-2.jpg


The reason I wore more clothing is because it's goddamn October. Anyway, that's way too much explanation.


----------



## toonking (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2990902


remember kiddies...jesus was a zombie. >=3


----------



## BlackWolfe (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2992676/

Not a costume, so the image includes the pre-photomanip image as well, but that's me all right.


----------



## saviliana (Nov 3, 2009)

Uh.....Can I use T-virus there?(Just Joking)


----------



## kryvian (Nov 3, 2009)

*wide grin*

I love you dragoneer.

*runs off to get penciles*

kekekekekekeke


----------



## ScottishWolf (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2993755/

This is my character as a zombie as per contest rules. 
I hope you guys like it.


----------



## BlackWolfe (Nov 4, 2009)

Honestly, I don't much care about winning or losing - it was fun to find something to do with that picture of me.


----------



## lynxeh (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/735049/

Old art is old. I may come back with a newer one later.


----------



## carrotcake (Nov 5, 2009)

Me at the Manchester Zombie Walk last Sunday . The other side of my face was better made up


----------



## brenbonez8 (Nov 5, 2009)

Entry for yoooouuuu 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2825980/


----------



## zannah (Nov 5, 2009)

Myself as a Zombie Cleaning Lady, from a zombie walk a few weeks ago, taken by my friend Kai who was also a zombie:

http://www.rainbowsaber.com/art/ashzombie.jpg

And a redux of the same costume from a photoshoot done for the center spread of a little local magazine (Photo by David Franusich, used in 16 Blocks Magazine):

http://16blocksmagazine.com/media/2009/10/cover19_02.jpg
http://16blocksmagazine.com/2009/10/issue-19-out-now/


----------



## Fyger (Nov 6, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3003890/

Figure I might as well throw an entry in here


----------



## Firey89 (Nov 6, 2009)

lol, Adelaide Zombie Walk 2009
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3004300/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3004305/


----------



## razen (Nov 6, 2009)

the first of a possible few I will do :3       http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3000903


----------



## Chesire Feline (Nov 6, 2009)

Alright here goes nothing

Me ALIVE- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2920434/

Me UNDEAD- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3007088/


----------



## Kilwillae (Nov 7, 2009)

Must we limit ourselves to one entry?  I've seen others post multiple pictures, but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## ArawnNox (Nov 7, 2009)

Here is my entry. Drowned zombie style!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3009794/


----------



## emmathebluwwolf (Nov 8, 2009)

Woot Woot. 

I saw we win plants Vs. Zombies or what ever,

This is a LOL moment,

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3014151/


----------



## fritzywolf (Nov 8, 2009)

I did this recently actually, my 3 roommates and I as the L4D zombies!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2712925

Am I allowed to enter the contest multiple times?


----------



## Morgoth883 (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is my entry into the competition! 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3017221/


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3017707


Zombie Neelix!!!!...:twisted:


----------



## Koutafox (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2973345


----------



## Grevan (Nov 10, 2009)

Allright folks, here is my entry.

I remember how I scared my girlfriend with this face that day ^^
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3021859/


----------



## Beetlecat (Nov 11, 2009)

I like zombies..

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2920061/

This was experimental make up for a Zombie walk I went on the next day.


----------



## chris_lucero (Nov 11, 2009)

o.o...   Yay accidental entry  

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2962955


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmmm... 

Well, there's this picture, drew it a while back. 

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy188/TheUnknownNoob/LastStandCropped.jpg

And then there's my Halloween costume 

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy188/TheUnknownNoob/Photo149.jpg


----------



## mystee (Nov 11, 2009)

Myself as a zombie nurse mmm more brains
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2414/1792487184_9899e45f5c.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2031/1791226831_7347da108a.jpg


----------



## tehjos (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3028800/

Gnaahhh.


----------



## stingyjack (Nov 12, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3029009/

>>my entry!

this was fun


----------



## Yain (Nov 13, 2009)

Well here is my entry into the foray;
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3036464


----------



## AmyLoveYou (Nov 13, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1485507/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2370523/

I love doing zombie make up.


----------



## LadyHellFyre (Nov 15, 2009)

Ehhhhhh....

http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1497/ibar091028halloween0101.jpg
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9678/ibar091028halloween0102.jpg
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9678/ibar091028halloween0102.jpg
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/2843/ibar091028halloween0119.jpg

Also, and i really hate this picture now:
http://ladyhellfyre.deviantart.com/art/Blood-On-The-Mind-124074200
And some random, newer sketches:
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/7333/emmeliathespecimenprog.png
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4179/emmeliacontortionbondag.png
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/8318/emmeliasketchesprog.png

Okay, i think that's it...heh.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 16, 2009)

LadyHellFyre said:


> Ehhhhhh....
> 
> http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/1497/ibar091028halloween0101.jpg
> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9678/ibar091028halloween0102.jpg
> ...


You NEED to get an FA


----------



## Happy (Nov 17, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/887603/


----------



## Happy (Nov 17, 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v214/xansky/zombieteststar.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v214/xansky/halloween_07_027.jpg


----------



## octopus (Nov 17, 2009)

http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/255/zombiecrop.jpg
http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/4605/zombieme.jpg
:3


----------



## Nishi (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3056957

fffff my friend told me to submit this. They're all my characters, but the little hamster zombie on the right is my main. 8D


----------



## Sketchkat (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3054250

I commissioned Wereblood
Does that count? xD


----------



## matuska (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a lot of zombie for you....
i hope me having some zombie friends as well won't be too out of line.

































i present to you a collection of photos from several different events... the last one here being the most recent of me as a zombie. all of the pictures have me in them, but as you might have noticed, in-between somewhere, i cut all my hair off. 

lots and lots more related photos can be found here, of my very good friend's 18th birthday party:
http://teajayphoto.com/zombies/index.html

thanks!!


----------



## Kadath (Nov 23, 2009)

My contest entry:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3077104


----------



## Linzys (Nov 23, 2009)

My icon is my entry! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2859646


----------



## Flame (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3084195/ Here's my entry! :3


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 25, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3085910/

That was fun.


----------



## Gubaguy (Nov 25, 2009)

heres mine! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3063563/ ^^; took me forever to get posted but i did it in the end!


----------



## MinimumTalent (Nov 25, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=37523699&albumID=2850194&imageID=63411805

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=37523699&albumID=2850194&imageID=63411717

Here are two pics a friend of mine grabbed at Furloween. Originally I was the smoker from L4D but the smoke effects weren't getting photographed as well as I hoped. and somehow.. this happened... I don't even know. Beware the gay zombies. They want to do more to you that simply eat your flesh.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3090154

Finally got around to finishing it.


----------



## Otava Panthar (Nov 26, 2009)

And here's my quickie entry for the contest: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3092701/


----------



## Mokusei_Kaze (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3094194/ Here is my Picture <3!  Because zombies really are LOVE!  <3!


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 27, 2009)

Closing the thread. 

We'll start analyzing the undead for results starting Monday. Estimated time for winnings and losings and all that in between? 5 to 7 days


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 11, 2009)

This has been delayed since the outage -- I'll get to it as soon as I can!


----------

